# Portable stand for both table and mitre saw



## RSS (Aug 30, 2012)

Is there a portable table saw stand that will hold both a table saw and a mitre saw? So far I have found excellent stands for either saw but not both.

Thanks!

rss


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I think the portable stands are designed for the height of the table on a given tool.

I would expect a table saw table height to be greater than a mitre saw.

You could consider getting a stand which works for your table saw, and make some bolster to adjust the height for your mitre saw.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

I have never seen or heard of and one doing this. It seems like the chop saw would be in the way when using the table saw. Almost every portable table saw I have seen is attached to a stand it came with. The bosch gravity rise stand looks really nice I have played with it at lowes and it worked well. You can get a nice dewalt chop saw stand with cutting extensions that go out either 6 or 8 feet on both sides but I dont remember exactly. The stand slides together and then folds up for transport.


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

The only way I could envision this would be if half of it were a flip top with the miter saw bolted to it, and the other half fixed with the table saw mounted on it. When you wanted to use the table saw, flip the miter saw so its upside-down and and you could use that side as a "wing" to steady sheet goods or for awkward wide cross cuts.

I'm not really sure why you'd want to do that though. Two separate stands would take up the same amount of room and be more versatile.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

You could just clamp the mitre saw to the table top or the table saw. Then just remove it when not needed.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

bosch makes a combination miter saw/table saw. i guess it would be good for installing hardwood floors

http://www.toolorbit.com/Bosch/Bosch-GTM12.html


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

That saw is realy neat but it is only sold in europe.


----------

